# Wir suchen Kreative...



## MisterIKS (3. September 2007)

...die Lust haben an einem groß(artig)en Projekt mitzuwirken. (  )

Es geht um ein Video-Tutorialportal!

Berichterstattungsgegenstand: Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, Cinema 4D, 3D Studio Max, Maya, Premiere, 

Soundbooth, AfterEffects, (vllt auch Final Cut, Terragen, CoralDraw, Combustion) und mehr.

Die Besonderheit des Portals besteht darin, dass die Tutorials ausschließlich in Video - Form angeboten 

werden und dies in professioneller Qualität, damit ist das Portal einzigartig in Deutschland.

Für die Erstellung weiterer Inhalte werden Leute gesucht, die sich sehr gut mit einem oder mehreren der 

oben genannten Programme auskennen.
Die Aufgaben wären Video-Tutorials zu erstellen. Jedoch muss nicht ein einzelner komplette Tutorials 

produzieren. Ein Beispiel:
Person No.1 nimmt ein Tutorial (z.B. mit Camtasia) auf und schickt es
anschließend an Person No.2 die das dann zuschneidet, mit Titeln, einem Intro und Outro versieht, es 

letztendlich auf den Server lädt und auf der Website einträgt.

Anforderungen:
-Mindestalter: 18 Jahre (in Ausnahmefällen auch jünger)
-gute Englischkenntnisse
-ein paar/mehrere Jahre Erfahrungen mit einem der oben genannten Programme
-Motivation zum Erstellen von Video-Tutorials, sowie die Bereitschaft einen Teil deiner Freizeit darauf 

zu verwenden

Das Projekt bietet ein hochwertiges CMS, das die Erstellung von Inhalten und deren Verwaltung so einfach 

wie möglich macht, daher sind keine besonderen Kenntnisse in html oder anderen Programmiersprachen 

erforderlich.
Im Gegenzug für dein Engagement, bietet dir das Projekt, eine starke Steigerung deines 

Bekanntheitsgrades in der Szene und somit auch bessere Aussichten auf ein Engagement als Designer.
Zudem erweiterst du deine eigene Fähigkeiten durch die redaktionelle Tätigkeit und lernst Programme, die 

bisher noch nicht dein Schwerpunkt waren besser kennen.
Über einen Merchandise – Shop besteht die Möglichkeit selbstgestaltete Artikel zu verkaufen, somit 

winken zusätzliche Einnahmen und die Möglichkeiten die eigenen Werke der breiten Masse zugänglich zu 

machen.

Forenmoderatoren gesucht:
Für ein dem Projekt angegliedertes Forum werden noch erfahrene Moderatoren gesucht, Bewerber sollten 

Kenntnisse in den oben genannten Grafikprorammen haben oder aber mit den gängigsten 

Web-Programmiersprachen vertraut sein.

DER STATUS DES PROJEKTES:
-Die Website ist komplett fertig eingerichtet und bereits online. D.h. es fehlt nur noch der Inhalt. 
Ich werde an dieser Stelle noch nicht die Domain verraten, da die Site erst mit etwas mehr Inhalt 

promotet werden soll.
Die Ausnahme sind Interessenten. Diesen werde ich den Link natürlich zuschicken.

Falls Interesse besteht, kannst du mir eine Mail mit deinen Skills und ein paar Sätzen über dich an die 

folgende Adresse schicken: luskananton@web.de
Fragen beantworte ich ebenfalls gerne.
Stellt diese jedoch bitte nicht im Thread, da ich die Ausschreibung in mehreren Foren gepostet habe und 

nicht überall vorbeischauen kann.

Ich bedanke mich, falls ihr den ganzen Text gelesen habt und freue mich auf eure Mails.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Anton L.


----------

